# متجدد/دوره التصميم الانشائى2014 كاملة للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز - بعد شرح الدوره الاولى



## said ebeid (21 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم اخوانى الاعزاء دوره التصميم الانشائى للمهندس القدير عمر عبدالعزيز بعد الدوره الاولى التى تم رفعها على هذا الموقع وكان شرح اكثر من رائع وبطريقه سلسه ومميزه لذلك سوف اقوم برفع الدوره الجديده كل يوم انشاء الله سيتم رفع محاضره او اثنين على هذه القناه ....بالتوفيق للجميع

*الحلقه الاولى
*https://www.youtube.com/user/saidebeid

1 ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²

*الحلقه الثانية
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gC_vQzpfnwA

ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 2

*الحلقه الثالثة
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AQigXq11AY

ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 3

*الحلقه الرابعة
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CpMlNT5ExM

ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 4

*الحلقه 5
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1br7yAyZnoE

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 5

*الحلقه 6*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67VRC5lfu2Q

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 6

*الحلقه 7
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl9z6omAgok

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 7


*الحلقه 8
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD1JeEkygKY

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 8

*الحلقه 9
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC-mdQCH2o4

ط§ظ„ظ…ط*ط§ط¶ط±ط© ط§ظ„طھط§ط³ط¹ط© ظ…ظ† ط¯ظˆط±ط© ط§ط¹ط¯ط§ط¯ ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ظ…ط¯ظ†ظ‰ 2014

*الحلقه 10-1
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYewUBIvYl0

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 10 1

*الحلقه 10-2
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0ZKnLjxVXo

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 10 2

*الحلقه 11

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m22H1z0ogGo

http://www.gulfup.com/?PqiGj7

*الحلقه 12

*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eEQ6MOBmA8*

*http://www.gulfup.com/?wggu4G

*الحلقه 13-1
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt8PR6jXNTw

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²13-1

*الحلقه 13-2
*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I1pceawrBM

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²13-2

*الحلقه 14 والاخيرة
*https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUq9Ef2X9Rc

http://www.gulfup.com/?SkDWDg


*الملفات الخاصة بالدورة 
*
ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²-2
او 
ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²-2


ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²-1
او
ظ…ظ„ظپط§طھ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ ط§ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط²-1

اللوحات المعمارية والانشائية 
http://www.gulfup.com/?czek2W

او
http://www.gulfup.com/?GdStXK
وايضا القناه تحتوى على دورات اخرى زى البريمافيرا والسيف والبرنامج المتخصص فى عمل shop drawing وهو برنامج tekla.
بالتوفيق للجميع وفى انتظار تعليقاتكم ولا تنسونا من دعائكم .


----------



## egyptsystem (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## eng_dede_gamal (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا
هيا الدورة ديه ليها تكملة


----------



## said ebeid (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

اكيد يا باشمهندس انشاء الله هرفعلكم كل يوم حلقه او اثنين


----------



## mido_fox (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

يعنى هى خلصانة يا هندسة وحضرتك هتبدأ ترفعها ولا لسه شغاله وهل بيشرح فيها حاجات عالسبورة ولا كله عالكمبيوتر بس و جزاك الله خير


----------



## هاني علي 26 (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

نتمني رفع الدوره كامله وعدم تركنا في منتصف الدوره


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

ياريت ملف الكاد اللى بيشرح عليه


----------



## said ebeid (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

يا باشمهندس ميدو الدوره انتهت وانا برفع كل يوم حلقه على اليوتيوب انشاء الله


----------



## said ebeid (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

لا تخاف يا باشمهندس هانى انشاء الله لو لى عمر هيتم رفع الدوره كامله بالمعدل ال قولت عليه كل يوم حلقه او اثنين


----------



## said ebeid (21 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

انشاء الله يا باشمهندس علاء هرفع الملفات


----------



## mido_fox (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

حضرتك مردتش عليا يا هندسة


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



eng_dede_gamal قال:


> جزاااااااااااااااك الله خيرا
> هيا الدورة ديه ليها تكملة


انشاء الله يا باشمهندس


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

لا انتهت وانشاء الله هرفعها كامله


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



mido_fox قال:


> حضرتك مردتش عليا يا هندسة


انتهت وانا رديت عليك فى الاول ولكن انت ما قرات التعليقات


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه اللهوبركاته 
تم رفع الحلقه الثانيه من الدوره وهتجد اسفل الفيديو رابط الخاص بملفات الدوره 

https://www.youtube.com/user/saidebeid

بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## mido_fox (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

شكرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يجزيك خير


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



mido_fox قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس ربنا يجزيك خير


العفو يا باشمهندس


----------



## said ebeid (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

يمكنكم تحميل الحلقه الاولى والثانيه من هنا

ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰ 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² | ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„​


----------



## kjelban (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاك الله خيرا و كذلك للاستاذ المهندس عمر عبد العزيز و بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## kareem ismail (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

لو سمحت انا طالب في بكالوريوس هندسة و بعمل مشروع خرسانة و هسلمه كمان يومين و كنت ماشي مع فيديوهات مهندس عمر عبد العزيز بس 2014 ... كان فيه قناة كده منزلة لحد الفيديو رقم 9 ... بس ملقتش الباقي للاسف و عندي تسليم يوم الحد ... ارجووووووك ارجوك ... ابوس ايديك عايز باقي الفيديوهات لو تقدر انهاردة من اول رقم 10 لحد آخر فيديو ... ارجووووووك


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك كثيرا انا فعلا مبسوط من هذة الدورة لانى كنت متابع دورة سابقه للمهندس عمر وانا بحب طريقه عرضه جدا مع دمه الخفيف فعلا بيحبب الواحد انه يسمعه انا طبعا ان شاء الله هتابع معاك الدورة اول باول 
بس السؤال هل هى نفس الدورة السابقه التى كانت بعنوان اعداد مهندس تصميم ولا دى مختلفه
معذرة انا بقول كدة لانى لسه بنزل الحلقة الاولى ولسه مسمعتهاش انا فعلا مشتاق لدورات التصميم من م عمر عبد العزيز لانه بيوصل المفيد والعملى مباشرة * اكرر شكرى لك م سيدعبيد*


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (22 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

*كنت بدور فعلا من فترة على دورة جديدة للمهندس عمر 
شكرا جزيلا*


----------



## eng.mostafa1990 (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاك الله خيرا و كذلك للاستاذ المهندس عمر عبد العزيز و بارك الله فيكم و جعله في ميزان حسناتكم​
​


----------



## yellow_sea (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

المهندس عمر ده جامد جدا وأهم مايميز شروحاته عدم تكرار المعلومة أو إضاعة الوقت في عمليات بديهية مثل إستخدام الآلة الحاسبة لحساب مساحة مقطع أو جمع أو طرح أطوال بل يدخل في المفيد جدا والمش فاهم يعيد تشغيل الفيديو من تاني لذا لا تشعر بالملل أبدا مهما طالت المحاضرة ويذكرني بالأخ سيد طه في شرحه لبرنامج الإكسل حبث الدقة في المعلومة وعدم التكرار ودول أهم عوامل جذب لمحاضراتهم كما أنهم ينهون النقطة كاملة ثم يتحولون للتالية دونما قفز هنا وهناك وفق الله الجميع


----------



## said ebeid (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



mohamed2010_eps قال:


> سلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اشكرك كثيرا انا فعلا مبسوط من هذة الدورة لانى كنت متابع دورة سابقه للمهندس عمر وانا بحب طريقه عرضه جدا مع دمه الخفيف فعلا بيحبب الواحد انه يسمعه انا طبعا ان شاء الله هتابع معاك الدورة اول باول
> بس السؤال هل هى نفس الدورة السابقه التى كانت بعنوان اعداد مهندس تصميم ولا دى مختلفه
> معذرة انا بقول كدة لانى لسه بنزل الحلقة الاولى ولسه مسمعتهاش انا فعلا مشتاق لدورات التصميم من م عمر عبد العزيز لانه بيوصل المفيد والعملى مباشرة * اكرر شكرى لك م سعيدعبيد*



هى دوره جديده غير السابقه اما بالنسبه لى فانا اسمى سعيد فى ناس كتير بتغلط فى الاسم شكل كده مافيش حد سعيد فى الزمن ده وبالتوفيق


----------



## said ebeid (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



kareem ismail قال:


> لو سمحت انا طالب في بكالوريوس هندسة و بعمل مشروع خرسانة و هسلمه كمان يومين و كنت ماشي مع فيديوهات مهندس عمر عبد العزيز بس 2014 ... كان فيه قناة كده منزلة لحد الفيديو رقم 9 ... بس ملقتش الباقي للاسف و عندي تسليم يوم الحد ... ارجووووووك ارجوك ... ابوس ايديك عايز باقي الفيديوهات لو تقدر انهاردة من اول رقم 10 لحد آخر فيديو ... ارجووووووك



انا مش عارف اقولك ايه يا باشمهندس ومقدر ظروفك ولكن علشان اقدر ارفعلك حوالى 7او 8 فيديوهات فى يوم او اثنين صعب جدا او ممكن يكون مستحيل وده بسبب سرعه النت عندى ولكن انا هبحثلك عن الدوره القديمه على النت وهرسلك الرابط وبالتوفيق


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

شكرا م سعيد والله يجعلك من السعداء 
انا برضه كانوا هيسمونى سعيد وبعد كدة سمونى محمد حقيقى مش هزار ههههههههههه


----------



## said ebeid (23 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



mohamed2010_eps قال:


> شكرا م سعيد والله يجعلك من السعداء
> انا برضه كانوا هيسمونى سعيد وبعد كدة سمونى محمد حقيقى مش هزار ههههههههههه



انت محظوظ يا محمد مين ما يتمنى يكون اسمه محمد


----------



## said ebeid (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احبتى فى الله اقدم لكم اليوم الحلقه الثالثه والرابعه من الدوره 
وبعتذر لكم جميعا لانى ما رفعت الحلقه الثالثه امس زى ما انا متفق معاكم كل يوم حلقه
وبتمنى منكم جميعا دعم قناتنا على اليويتوب من خلال عمل Subscribe للقناه وبكده هيصلك كل شئ يتم رفعه على القناه.
بالتوفيق للجميع
الروابط

الحلقه الثالثه

http://â€«ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظ...³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 3â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

الحلقه الرابعه
â€«ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² 4â€¬â€ژ - YouTube

​


----------



## mido_fox (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا هندسة


----------



## said ebeid (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



mido_fox قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا يا هندسة


شكرا يا باشمهندس


----------



## hopeful 7 (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



yellow_sea قال:


> المهندس عمر ده جامد جدا وأهم مايميز شروحاته عدم تكرار المعلومة أو إضاعة الوقت في عمليات بديهية مثل إستخدام الآلة الحاسبة لحساب مساحة مقطع أو جمع أو طرح أطوال بل يدخل في المفيد جدا والمش فاهم يعيد تشغيل الفيديو من تاني لذا لا تشعر بالملل أبدا مهما طالت المحاضرة ويذكرني بالأخ سيد طه في شرحه لبرنامج الإكسل حبث الدقة في المعلومة وعدم التكرار ودول أهم عوامل جذب لمحاضراتهم كما أنهم ينهون النقطة كاملة ثم يتحولون للتالية دونما قفز هنا وهناك وفق الله الجميع



اخى الكريم اين أجد هذا الشرح


----------



## hopeful 7 (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاك الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااا ومتابعين معاك ان شاء الله


----------



## said ebeid (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
احبتى فى الله اقدم لكم اليوم الحلقه الثالثه والرابعه من الدوره 
وبعتذر لكم جميعا لانى ما رفعت الحلقه الثالثه امس زى ما انا متفق معاكم كل يوم حلقه
وبتمنى منكم جميعا دعم قناتنا على اليويتوب من خلال عمل Subscribe للقناه وبكده هيصلك كل شئ يتم رفعه على القناه.
بالتوفيق للجميع
الروابط
الحلقه الثالثه

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AQigXq11AY

الحلقه الرابعه 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CpMlNT5ExM

تم اعاده الموضوع بسبب وجود خطاء فى الروابط

​
​


----------



## said ebeid (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



hopeful 7 قال:


> اخى الكريم اين أجد هذا الشرح



السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
باشمهندس الدوره عباره عن روابط اليوتيوب الموجوده فى اول صفحه وايضا هتكون مجوده فى التعليقات فى حاله عدم نقلها الى الصفحه الاولى من قبل اداره الموقع


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

اخى العزيز يتم النقل من قبلى الى الصفحة الاولى بالاضافة الى رفع جميع الحلقات على ال gulfup ووضع الروابط


----------



## mido_fox (24 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

ياريت المشرف يثبت الموضوع ده لأن بصراحة الدورة دى من اهم الدورات اللى نزلت عالنت


----------



## kareem ismail (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

طب يا بشمهندس بعد اذنك هتقل عليك .. لو ممكن الحلقة الجاية اللي ترفعها تكون رقم 10 ؟ محتاجها ضروري جدا و بعدين ابقى ارجع في باقي الايام للحلقات القديمة


----------



## said ebeid (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



kareem ismail قال:


> طب يا بشمهندس بعد اذنك هتقل عليك .. لو ممكن الحلقة الجاية اللي ترفعها تكون رقم 10 ؟ محتاجها ضروري جدا و بعدين ابقى ارجع في باقي الايام للحلقات القديمة



انا هرفعلك الحلقه العاشره اليوم وبعتذر لانى بجد كان نفسى اساعدك


----------



## kjelban (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

يارب تكون ملفات الدورة كامله لان المتباعة مع وجود الملفات تكون الفائده اكبر منها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kareem ismail (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

ياريييييييت انا مستني اهو الحلقة العاشرة


----------



## حمدي شققي (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## EnG.MoHaMeD 2010 (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

اتمني من المشرف انه يضغط الحلقه ويرفعها علشان المساحه فقط

بالتوفيق وجزاكم الله خيرااااااا


----------



## kareem ismail (25 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

ايه اخبار الحلقة 10 ؟


----------



## mido_fox (26 مايو 2014)

فين بقية الدروس يا هندسة


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (26 مايو 2014)

تحياتي من القدس الشريف
بارك الله فيكما وزادكما من علمه
لاول مرة اظل متعلقا وباستمتاع كبير لمشاهدة فيديوهات الدورة


----------



## hopeful 7 (26 مايو 2014)

بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع 

القناة موجود عليها حتى المحاضرة 7

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOHNeJTsd3E&list=PLsC39UqtuePf18Vxt61fTILmj-0zNAxMr


----------



## mido_fox (26 مايو 2014)

معلش يا بشمهندس ملف المعماري اللى شغال عليه مختلف عن الملف اللي حضرتك رفعته يلريت حضرتك ترفع الملف اللى اشتغل عليه


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



kjelban قال:


> يارب تكون ملفات الدورة كامله لان المتباعة مع وجود الملفات تكون الفائده اكبر منها و جزاكم الله خيرا



ما تخاف يا هندسه الملفات كلها موجوده


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*



kareem ismail قال:


> ايه اخبار الحلقة 10 ؟


 معليش يا باشمهندس انا ناوى ارفعلك الحلقه 10 ولكن رابنا يعلم السبب ال منعنى من رفعها ولكن هرفعهالك الان وتقبل اعتذارى


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

hopeful 7 قال:


> بعد اذن صاحب الموضوع
> 
> القناة موجود عليها حتى المحاضرة 7
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOHNeJTsd3E&list=PLsC39UqtuePf18Vxt61fTILmj-0zNAxMr



شكرا لاهتامك وانا كنت ناوى انشر الروابط ولكن ما قدرت لاسباب شخصيه


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
اقدم لكم احبتى فى الله روابط تكمله الدوره
الحلقه 5
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1br7yAyZnoE

الحلقه 6
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67VRC5lfu2Q

الحلقه 7
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tl9z6omAgok

بالتوفيق للجميع​


----------



## egyptsystem (26 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## kareem ismail (26 مايو 2014)

شكرا لاهتمامك ... ياريت بقى تكملي ما بعد 10 ... يعني مترجعش لورا لحد ما تخلص الكورس كامل و بعدين كمل الحلقات الناقصة بالله عليك ... و تقدر ترفع اكبر كم دلوقتي هكون شاكر ليك جدا


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

kareem ismail قال:


> شكرا لاهتمامك ... ياريت بقى تكملي ما بعد 10 ... يعني مترجعش لورا لحد ما تخلص الكورس كامل و بعدين كمل الحلقات الناقصة بالله عليك ... و تقدر ترفع اكبر كم دلوقتي هكون شاكر ليك جدا


هيكون صعب يا باشمهندس انى اترك الاخرين ولكن هحاول ارفعلك انت كل يوم حلقه


----------



## said ebeid (26 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دى الحلقه رقم 10 وانشاء الله الحلقه 8و9 سيتم رفعهم مره اخرى وذلك لان احد الاعضاء يحتاج باقى الدوره ابتداءا من الحلقه 10 ولكن ان شاء الله هيتم رفع الحلقات الناقصه على الغد 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rYewUBIvYl0

بالتوفيق​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (26 مايو 2014)

said ebeid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> اقدم لكم احبتى فى الله روابط تكمله الدوره
> الحلقه 5
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1br7yAyZnoE
> ...


تمت الاضافة بالصفحة الاولى والرفع على ال gulfup


----------



## egyptsystem (26 مايو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تمت الاضافة بالصفحة الاولى والرفع على ال gulfup



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل هناك جزء ثانى للحلقه 10 لم يرفع لان مكتوب على اليوتيوب 10 1


----------



## said ebeid (27 مايو 2014)

mohamed2010_eps قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته هل هناك جزء ثانى للحلقه 10 لم يرفع لان مكتوب على اليوتيوب 10 1


حاضر انا برفعهالك


----------



## said ebeid (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته

الحلقه رقم 8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eD1JeEkygKY

الحلقه رقم 9

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=984FRVeZbkE

الحلقه رقم 10-2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0ZKnLjxVXo

بالتوفيق للجميع
​


----------



## mido_fox (27 مايو 2014)

تسلم ايدك يا هندسة بس ياريت ترفع الحلقات كلها جودة عالية


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (27 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الحلقه 9 و 12 جودة ضعيفه ياريت تعيد رفعها بجودة مثل الحلقات الماضيه
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ماسبيرو (27 مايو 2014)

يا ريت الحلقة التاسعة بجودة 720 لإنها نازلة بجودة منخفضة


----------



## mido_fox (27 مايو 2014)

ده لينك للحلقة التاسعة جودة 720p بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC-mdQCH2o4


----------



## egyptsystem (27 مايو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> ده لينك للحلقة التاسعة جودة 720p بعد إذن صاحب الموضوع
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EC-mdQCH2o4



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الرجاء من المهندس المشرف علاء عبد الحليم رفع باقى الحلقات على gulf مع ملاحظة ان الحلقة 9 و12 جودتهم ضعيفه


----------



## said ebeid (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الحلقه 13-1

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt8PR6jXNTw

الحلقه 13-2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6I1pceawrBM

بالتوفيق​


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (28 مايو 2014)

تم اضافة الحلقات الى الصفحة الاولى والرفع ع ال gulfup


----------



## egyptsystem (28 مايو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم اضافة الحلقات الى الصفحة الاولى والرفع ع ال gulfup



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## said ebeid (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
رابط الحلقه رقم 14 والاخيره 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUq9Ef2X9Rc

واعذرونى لو اطلت عليكم فى رفع المحاضرات واتمنى منكم ان لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم 
وانشاء الله لو وجدت اى دوره او شئ جديد سوف اشاركه معكم سواء كان كتب او دورات اما بالنسبه للبرامج فهى للمهندس علاء عبدالحليم متخصص فى هذه النقطه ورابنا يجازيه عنا كل خير ولا يبخل على احد بأى شئ اعانه الله وايضا القائمين على هذا المنتدى على تلبيه كل ما يحتاجه الاعضاء الكرام....شكرا لمتابعتكم لنا.


----------



## mido_fox (28 مايو 2014)

الله يكرمك يا هندسة المحاضرة 12 الفيديو منخفض الجودة اووى ياريت ترفعه عالى الجودة


----------



## said ebeid (28 مايو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> الله يكرمك يا هندسة المحاضرة 12 الفيديو منخفض الجودة اووى ياريت ترفعه عالى الجودة



الفيديو انا رفعته زى ما هو موجود عندى مش اكثر انا مش بقلل من جوده الفيديوهات ولكن ممكن يكون حصل خطاء اثناء الرفع


----------



## عبد القادر السلايم (28 مايو 2014)

*تحياتي من القدس الشريف 
بارك الله فيكما وزادكما من علمه
*
*لي ملاحظتان بعد مشاهدة بعض الحلقات
*1 - لا استطيع مشاهدة الشرح على السبورة من مهندسنا الكبير
2 - هل تلاحظ الصورة ادناه ، ارجو ان تتكرم بكيفية تصليحها لاستطيع قرائتها*
(((( الحلقه الثالثة
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AQigXq11AY

ط´ط±ط* ط§ط*طھط±ط§ظپظ‰ ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² **3 )))
*


----------



## mido_fox (28 مايو 2014)

طيب هو الفيديو عامل ازاى عندك يا هندسة هل هو نفس الجودة دى ولا لأ لو كده ارفعه حتى على موقع رفع عادى مش لازم يوتيوب وشكرا لتعبك


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (28 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اين حلقه 12 ياريت جوده عاليه


----------



## ماسبيرو (29 مايو 2014)

جودة المحاضرة 12 منخفضة الله يكرمك ممكن لو ترفعها تانى


----------



## mido_fox (29 مايو 2014)

الشعب يريد الحلقة 12 من جديد


----------



## said ebeid (29 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ياشباب انا هكرر اعاده تحميل الفيديو مره اخرى ان شاء الله


----------



## engman92 (29 مايو 2014)

الف شكر لتعبك
:1:


----------



## معروف باشا (29 مايو 2014)

الفيديو رقم 11 والفيديو رقم 12 جودتهم ضعيفه


----------



## معروف باشا (29 مايو 2014)

حاولت مره اخرى 
الفيديو رقم 11 جودته عاليه 
المشكله كانت عندى


----------



## said ebeid (30 مايو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
دى روابط المحاضره رقم 11 و 12 ونتمنى من الباشمهندس علاء تثبيتهم فى الصفحه الاولى للموضوع وايضا تثبيت الموضوع نفسه لان هذه الفتره هى فتره امتحانات واكيد فى ناس كتير هتكون محتاجه لهذه الدوره فى فتره الاجازه...
الحلقه 11

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m22H1z0ogGo

الحلقه 12

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eEQ6MOBmA8

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## mido_fox (30 مايو 2014)

ربنا يجزيك ألف خير يا بشمهندس و ربنا يجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mido_fox (31 مايو 2014)

يا بشمهندسين ياريت ملف المعماري اللى مهندس عمر شغال عليه ضرورى الله يكرمكم


----------



## هاني علي 26 (31 مايو 2014)

شكرا مهندسنا الكريم


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مايو 2014)

said ebeid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> دى روابط المحاضره رقم 11 و 12 ونتمنى من الباشمهندس علاء تثبيتهم فى الصفحه الاولى للموضوع وايضا تثبيت الموضوع نفسه لان هذه الفتره هى فتره امتحانات واكيد فى ناس كتير هتكون محتاجه لهذه الدوره فى فتره الاجازه...
> الحلقه 11
> 
> ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (31 مايو 2014)

يا بشمهندسين ياريت لو حد عنده ملفات المعماري


----------



## mido_fox (31 مايو 2014)

محدش لاحظ انها مش موجوده ولا الناس اشتغلت عليها ازاى ياريت لو حد عارف يقولي


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (31 مايو 2014)

تم رفع الحلقات على ال gulfup وتم تثبيت الموضوع لفترة


----------



## egyptsystem (31 مايو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم رفع الحلقات على ال gulfup وتم تثبيت الموضوع لفترة



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## حمدي شققي (1 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (1 يونيو 2014)

يا بشمهندسين و مشرفين القسم هو الملفات فين بتاعت المعماري


----------



## zine eddine (1 يونيو 2014)

ممكن اخي ترفع لنا ملف لي عمل عليه مهندس في حلقة 14
الخاص بتسليح البلاطات في حالة تجاوز مقاومة الخرسانة اكثر من 25 و حديد 400
شكرا


----------



## ماسبيرو (2 يونيو 2014)

فين ملفات المعمارى يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفع لنا المعمارى


----------



## mido_fox (2 يونيو 2014)

الحمد لله مش انا لوحدي :18:


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

ماسبيرو قال:


> فين ملفات المعمارى يا ريت يا بشمهندس ترفع لنا المعمارى



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> الحمد لله مش انا لوحدي :18:



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

*الانشائى و المعمارى*

*الانشائى و المعمارى​*


----------



## mido_fox (2 يونيو 2014)

مش هو ده المعماري بتاع الدورة دى ياريت بشمهندس سعيد يرد عليا بسرعة الله يكرمه


----------



## egyptsystem (2 يونيو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> مش هو ده المعماري بتاع الدورة دى ياريت بشمهندس سعيد يرد عليا بسرعة الله يكرمه



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## Hazim Gad (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس 
وربنا يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## الساهر الحائر (3 يونيو 2014)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## usefz89 (3 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا 

بانتظار ملفات المعماري يا بشمهندس


----------



## usefz89 (3 يونيو 2014)

عند فتح ملفات الاتوكاد المرفقة كل الكلمات العربية تظهر بلغة غير مفهومة هل يوجد حل لهذه المشكلة الرجاء المساعدة


----------



## mido_fox (4 يونيو 2014)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يرد علينا ميبقاش كل الفديوهات دى مرفوعة وتيجي تنقص عالملفات دى


----------



## mido_fox (4 يونيو 2014)

دى فونتات حطها فى الكاد عندك هتقرا اي حاجة
http://www.firedrive.com/file/A511500BAB2C3C4C


----------



## usefz89 (4 يونيو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> دى فونتات حطها فى الكاد عندك هتقرا اي حاجة
> Fonts.rar | Firedrive



شكرا يا ميدو بس الطريقة ما زبتطش انا نقلت الخطوط لفولدر font في الاتوكاد وعملت install لخطوط الويندوز و عملت restart بس ضلت نفس المشكلة في عندك حل تاني ؟؟؟


----------



## abu_nazar (4 يونيو 2014)

دورة مميزة جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## said ebeid (4 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
انا بعتذر فى البدايه عن التاخير فى الرد ولكن هى دى الملفات النهائيه للمشروع ال تم تصميمه يعنى هتجد اللوحات النهائيه للاعمده والبلاطات والاساسات ...


----------



## egyptsystem (4 يونيو 2014)

said ebeid قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> انا بعتذر فى البدايه عن التاخير فى الرد ولكن هى دى الملفات النهائيه للمشروع ال تم تصميمه يعنى هتجد اللوحات النهائيه للاعمده والبلاطات والاساسات ...



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (6 يونيو 2014)

والله يا هندسة مش ده الانشائي النهائي للمعماري اللى بيشرح عليه ياريت حضرتك تراجع فيديو 4 مع اللوح المرفوعة


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يونيو 2014)

mido_fox قال:


> والله يا هندسة مش ده الانشائي النهائي للمعماري اللى بيشرح عليه ياريت حضرتك تراجع فيديو 4 مع اللوح اللمرفوعة



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## mido_fox (6 يونيو 2014)

ياريت يا جماعة حد يكون عارف بشمهندس عمر يديني رقم تليفونه او الفيس بتاعه عالخاص


----------



## hammar51 (6 يونيو 2014)

مشكور ياباشمهندس علي المجهود الجبار دا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (6 يونيو 2014)

*الشعب يريد المعمارى للمشروع

اللهم بلغنا رمضان وانصرنا على القوم الظالمين
*


----------



## egyptsystem (6 يونيو 2014)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> *الشعب يريد المعمارى للمشروع
> 
> اللهم بلغنا رمضان وانصرنا على القوم الظالمين
> *



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## محمد شلال فرحان (7 يونيو 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## محمد شلال فرحان (7 يونيو 2014)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## omarnasreldeen (9 يونيو 2014)

*هل من مجيب*


----------



## egyptsystem (9 يونيو 2014)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> *هل من مجيب*



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## غادة صابر احمد (9 يونيو 2014)

ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يرفع الحلقات على ميديافير او فورشير عشان انتو عارفين التحميل من اليوتيوب صعب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي شققي (10 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mohamed diad (10 يونيو 2014)

الف شكر يا بشمهندس


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (11 يونيو 2014)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يرفع الحلقات على ميديافير او فورشير عشان انتو عارفين التحميل من اليوتيوب صعب وجزاكم الله خيرا


فى روابط على ال gulfup


----------



## egyptsystem (11 يونيو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> فى روابط على ال gulfup



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## memoo101 (12 يونيو 2014)

مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجبار ولكن اين محاضرات تصميم الاساسات وقواعد الجار وقواعد الجار في الاركان وكذلك شيتات الاكسل الخاصة بتصميمات القواعد


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (13 يونيو 2014)

ياريت يا بشمهندس ترفع ملفات الدورة كاملة وتكون برابط ظاهر ...كل الروابط معطلة ...ارجو إعادة لرفع الملفات ..............من جديد ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي الوزير (13 يونيو 2014)

اخي ارجو رفع pdf الخاص ب Cad Order2 
+PDF الخاصة ب STAIRS جزااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااك الله خيرا اخي


----------



## mohamed2010_eps (13 يونيو 2014)

memoo101 قال:


> مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجبار ولكن اين محاضرات تصميم الاساسات وقواعد الجار وقواعد الجار في الاركان وكذلك شيتات الاكسل الخاصة بتصميمات القواعد



عليك نور ياباشا انا نفسى الاقى دورة كامله


----------



## abdullahalfarag (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
بس ممكن حد يفيدنا باسماء معاهد كورسات مدني في الجيزه قريب من حديقة الحيوانات
وششششششكرا


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

شكرا


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

غادة صابر احمد قال:


> ياريت يا باشمهندسين حد يرفع الحلقات على ميديافير او فورشير عشان انتو عارفين التحميل من اليوتيوب صعب وجزاكم الله خيرا


انت ممكن تحمل الدوره مباشره من هنا
ط¯ظˆط±ظ‡ طھطµظ…ظٹظ… ط§ظ†ط´ط§ط¦ظ‰ 2014 ظ„ظ„ظ…ظ‡ظ†ط¯ط³ ط¹ظ…ط± ط¹ط¨ط¯ط§ظ„ط¹ط²ظٹط² | ط§ظ„ط´ط§ظ…ظ„


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

حمدي شققي قال:


> جزاكم الله كل خير


العفو


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

memoo101 قال:


> مشكور اخي علي المجهود الجبار ولكن اين محاضرات تصميم الاساسات وقواعد الجار وقواعد الجار في الاركان وكذلك شيتات الاكسل الخاصة بتصميمات القواعد


ياباشمهندس دى كل الدوره وايضا الملفات موجوده فى الصفحه الاولى للموضوع


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

omarnasreldeen قال:


> *هل من مجيب*


والله ياشباب انا شايف ان ملفات الاتوكاد ما ليها اى قيمه ومن الاخر ال عاوز يتعلم ممكن يشتغل على اى ملف اتوكاد تانى عادى يعنى مش لازم ملف اتوكاد الدوره ولا ايه وانا لو الملفات موجوده كنت رفعتها اكيد مش هبخل عليكم بيها


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

Hazim Gad قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا يا بشمهندس
> وربنا يجعل هذا العمل الطيب فى ميزان حسناتك .


رابنا يتقبل منكم دعائكم وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## said ebeid (16 يونيو 2014)

محمد شلال فرحان قال:


> جزيت خيرا


شكرا يا باشمهندس محمد


----------



## miller114 (17 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء
وموفقين انشاء الله على هذا المجهود القيم​


----------



## eng.fdtech (17 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## egyptsystem (17 يونيو 2014)

said ebeid قال:


> والله ياشباب انا شايف ان ملفات الاتوكاد ما ليها اى قيمه ومن الاخر ال عاوز يتعلم ممكن يشتغل على اى ملف اتوكاد تانى عادى يعنى مش لازم ملف اتوكاد الدوره ولا ايه وانا لو الملفات موجوده كنت رفعتها اكيد مش هبخل عليكم بيها



جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​


----------



## said ebeid (18 يونيو 2014)

egyptsystem قال:


> جزاكم الله عنا كل خير​



شكرا جزيلا


----------



## حمدي شققي (19 يونيو 2014)

ملفات الاتوكاد مهمة للمبتدئين عشان يتابع خطوة بخطوة


----------



## usefz89 (20 يونيو 2014)

حمدي شققي قال:


> ملفات الاتوكاد مهمة للمبتدئين عشان يتابع خطوة بخطوة



بالزبط انا كنت ناوي امشي مع مهندس عمر خطوه بخطوه في الدوره وعشان كده كنت عاوز مخططات المعماري 

ممكن اي حد يراسل المهندس عمر عل الفيس و ياخد منه ملفات الدوره ازا زبط معي الموضوع انشالله برفع الملفات عل الموقع


----------



## eng.ahmedabdlhalem (20 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس 
لو ممكن حضرتك تقدر نرفع scaner لاي حد كاتب محاضرات الكورس 
علشان في جزء كبير مشروح على السبوره 
سمعة الموقع





التقييمات الكلية


----------



## omarnasreldeen (23 يونيو 2014)

eng.ahmedabdlhalem قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يابشمهندس
> لو ممكن حضرتك تقدر نرفع scaner لاي حد كاتب محاضرات الكورس
> علشان في جزء كبير مشروح على السبوره
> سمعة الموقع
> ...



صحيح الشرح اللى على السبورة مهم جدا


----------



## muhammadrasul1970 (24 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير

​


----------



## king stone (24 يونيو 2014)

*ممكن فيديوهات لتصميم صالات بنظام shells*


----------



## amr hessen (25 يونيو 2014)

*رد: متجدد/دوره تصميم 2014 كامله للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز وكلنا اكيد نعرف المهندس عمر بعد شرح الدوره الا*

تسلم ايدك


----------



## smart_7_x (27 يونيو 2014)

يا ريت لو حد يقدر يجيب المعماري , ده مهم جدا للمبتدئين


----------



## م. محمد الصعيدي (1 يوليو 2014)

موضوع مميز 

تقبل مروري 

تحياتي لك


----------



## said ebeid (3 يوليو 2014)

م. محمد الصعيدي قال:


> موضوع مميز
> 
> تقبل مروري
> 
> تحياتي لك


شكرا لحضرتك


----------



## olma (6 يوليو 2014)

الزملاء الكرام :
الروابط بطيئة جدا" للتحميل على gulf , و في مدونة الشامل لا تفتح ، هل يمكن التكرم بالتوجيه لحل أفضل أوإعادة التحميل على موقع آخر مع الشكر والدعاء مقدما"


----------



## said ebeid (6 يوليو 2014)

olma قال:


> الزملاء الكرام :
> الروابط بطيئة جدا" للتحميل على gulf , و في مدونة الشامل لا تفتح ، هل يمكن التكرم بالتوجيه لحل أفضل أوإعادة التحميل على موقع آخر مع الشكر والدعاء مقدما"


الروابط شغاله سواء على هذا الموقع او على المدونه


----------



## omarnasreldeen (8 يوليو 2014)

*ارجو المعذرة 
هل فى شرح للمهندس عمر فى شرح اللبشة ارجو الرد
*


----------



## olma (12 يوليو 2014)

الرجاء من الزملاء إعادة التحميل على مواقع أخرى ما زلت أحاول منذ أكثر من عشرة أيام تحميل الحلقة الأولى من موقع gulf وفي كل مرة تكون مدة التحميل أكثر من عشرة ساعات ثم لا يكتمل التحميل , شكرا مقدما وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## said ebeid (13 يوليو 2014)

المشكله عندك انت يا باشمهندس وعلى العموم ممكن تكلم المشرف او ممكن تشاهد الحالقات من على اليوتيوب ده رابط الدوره هيكون افضل ليك
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OOHNeJTsd3E&list=PLsC39UqtuePf18Vxt61fTILmj-0zNAxMr


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (19 يوليو 2014)

تم فك التثبيت


----------



## said ebeid (19 يوليو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم فك التثبيت


ياريت لو سمحت يا باشمهندس توضح قصدك ايه بفك التثبيت


----------



## علاء عبدالحليم (19 يوليو 2014)

تم تثبيت الموضوع فترة بناء على رغبتك والان قمت بفك تثبيت الموضوع لان الموضوع منتهى ولا يوجد به اى جديد سوف يتم اضافته


----------



## said ebeid (20 يوليو 2014)

علاء عبدالحليم قال:


> تم تثبيت الموضوع فترة بناء على رغبتك والان قمت بفك تثبيت الموضوع لان الموضوع منتهى ولا يوجد به اى جديد سوف يتم اضافته


تمام فهمت قصدك وشكرا ليك وانا كل ال يهمنى الاستفاده للاخرين علشان كده طلبت بتثبيت الموضوع وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## saidgc (23 يوليو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## said ebeid (23 يوليو 2014)

جزانا وجزاك كل الخير


----------



## omarnasreldeen (20 أغسطس 2014)

*طيب لما يكون فيه عامود فى احد اركان المنور وحبت اقرأ العزم السالب للبلاطة الفلات عنده كما فى الصورة
فى اتجاه x طبعا مش هقرأه عند النقطه الممثلة للعامود فى الساب 
وسؤالى هو هل اقرئه على بعد نصف عرض العامود او عرضه كلة علما بانه فى ركن منور
وجزاكم الله خيرا *


----------



## smart_7_x (30 يناير 2015)

ياريت يا جماعة لو حد عندو تصميم الاساسات , او لو حد يعرف الطريقة ازاي ؟


----------



## محمد المحمد77 (31 يناير 2015)

*الف شكر الف شكر*

جزاك الله كل خير اخي 
سلمت يمينك
صراحة دورة متميزة جدا في كل النواحي 
نرجو ان يكون هناك دورات لبرامج و امور اخرى من المهندس عمر عبد العزيز


----------



## hosbad (23 أبريل 2015)

لو سمحت اخى العزيز ..رابط الملفات للوح الانشائية غير شغال .. فلو امكن رابط جديد .. او لو معاك الملفات ممكن تبعتهوملى عالايميل او اللى تشوفه ..ارجو الرد السريع من فضلك


----------



## abu rageh (30 سبتمبر 2015)

لو سمحت صاحب الموضوع .. مطلوب ملفات الدورة و خاصة اللوحات الكاد مشكوراً مرفوعة على موقع غير gulfup لان الموقع بالصيانة و منعرفش امتى هيرجع يشتغل


----------



## Eng_Khalifa (30 سبتمبر 2015)

http://www.4shared.com/rar/XSZvkjq7ce/__online.html


----------



## abu rageh (2 أكتوبر 2015)

مشكور يا مهندس خليفة و لكن دى ملفات دورة 2013 للمهندس عمر عبدالعزيز مش ملفات دورة 2015


----------



## abu rageh (9 نوفمبر 2015)

ملفات الكاد المستخدمة بدورة 2015 و 2016 
http://www.mediafire.com/download/5jcwrgwaf467g3j/arch.dwg
http://www.mediafire.com/download/d7v1ol3b4vmvn49/5-7-2014.dwg


----------



## rafed rashed (14 نوفمبر 2015)

شكرا لكل من ساهم في اصدار هذه الدوره والشكر الجزيل للمهندس عمر على ما يقدمه من لصالح المهندس العربي


----------



## king of rap (15 نوفمبر 2015)

برجاء ليسبات الاوتوكاد المستخدمة في الدورة


----------

